# Patricia McConell interview on NPR, dogs & kids



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, I love Patricia! It was making me laugh how the host kept calling her book the puppy "primmer" instead of "primer".


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gosh that host sounds like she's 700 years old.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Gosh that host sounds like she's 700 years old.


Haha, I thought the same.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

The host has some kind of a voice disease... I also thought she was elderly until I heard the story and saw her pic.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah yes, here it is. washingtonpost.com: Diane Rehm Finds a Voice of Her Own That's a shame, she really does sound quite old when you don't have a visual!


----------

